# Old world order. The World we lost.



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

This video was reposted by Michelle Gibson. Honestly, it makes me cry. It's amazing when its put together with moving music.

Its mostly on Russia. Global Vision.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-20 22:17:36Reaction Score: 0


It just had more (lasting) style and pride in achievement.
Given up for the quick buck and MAS Y MAS. Can't seem to get enough.
Moor and moor.
Found interesting through exploring the Bock Saga, the connection between Finland and Russia.
I definitely didn't grow up around some of those incredible Moor/Turk/Tartar or whatever buildings. Just the Des Moines state capitol building. Missed the corn and ice palaces. No boardwalks or amusement parks of antiquity.
I tear up a bit too...


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2020-02-20 22:27:27Reaction Score: 3


Instead of sorrow, this should spur us on to live our lives with as much purity of heart and purpose as those who built those achievements with the same God given breath that we have in our own lungs.

Courage defeats fear, courage shines a light on the best in each other and spurs us on toward acts which shed light in every dark corner, exposing lies and those who conceal and commit what is evil.

When people gather together with faith in Yehushua (the best English translation of the person referred to as Jesus) and the blood shed for every human spirit by Yehushua we become a vessel for everything that is true.  There is no need to "speak words" about what has been done because those who actually follow this faith are made clear by their actions.  

People living like this cannot create "ugly", as this would be contrary to their soul and purpose to "love", or to place the value of others above themselves through their actions of service.

This is the only way to properly restore the world, it stands in stark contrast to "Tikun Olam".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AmorDeCognosDate: 2020-02-22 04:00:08Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> Honestly, it makes me cry.


Me too, the first couple of times.

I don't subscribe to all his guesses regarding the purpose of this or that -- but this is my very favorite video.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-02-22 05:31:51Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> This video was reposted by Michelle Gibson. Honestly, it makes me cry. It's amazing when its put together with moving music.
> 
> Its mostly on Russia. Global Vision.


So during this time period when people were building painfully beautiful and elaborate architecture they could not figure out how to clean their teeth to prevent death by tooth decay?  OK, so they figured out how to pull all the teeth to prevent tooth decay. Sounds like 21st century technology there.

Here is my tooth decay theory.  Its not possible to design buildings like this and not have perfect teeth. Therefore the dead giveaway back in those days was the architect at least (if not the master mason) had to have perfect teeth and were members of the secret builder civilization that is well known in these parts.  Do we have any pictures/paintings of master builders/architects from this time period with perfect teeth?  Are there written accounts discussing highly unusual near perfect teeth in anybody's mouth say pre 1800's?  If I were a Master Builder with access to high technology I would not intentionally damage my teeth just to blend in with the crowd.... unless I could repair them very easily shortly before going off planet. Follow the teeth.  This actually makes a little sense.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-22 23:58:52Reaction Score: 2


Maybe the perfect teeth campaign is really tied to fluoride, a rat poison and brain shrinker.
What about the chamber pots?
All that magnificent hydraulic engineering and no running water and pipes for toilets? Showers?
None of the historical narrative makes sense.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2020-02-23 01:37:36Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> Maybe the perfect teeth campaign is really tied to fluoride, a rat poison and brain shrinker.
> What about the chamber pots?
> All that magnificent hydraulic engineering and no running water and pipes for toilets? Showers?
> None of the historical narrative makes sense.



Sooner or later somebody will setup for AI aided detection of anomalous speech, motion, and writing patterns in people to reveal for the first time ever - aliens on Earth. Just as we can't hide from license plate cameras now, alien visitors won't be able to hide from our near sentient AI programs. There will be around 20 features to look for in video and the dead giveaway will just be very slight out of the norm "human" patterns. My guess is their micro-motions will be too quick and accurate or the usual nervous ticks will be too repetitious. Excess symmetry in body form or just walking might be the giveaway. Their ever so slightly yellowed teeth won't have the usual chipping as if it was produced by a 3D tissue generator.


Aliens definitely exist and they could be living among us on Earth, says Britain's first astronaut
Could invisible aliens really exist among us? An astrobiologist explains


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-23 04:14:54Reaction Score: 2




JWW427 said:


> Maybe the perfect teeth campaign is really tied to fluoride, a rat poison and brain shrinker.
> What about the chamber pots?
> All that magnificent hydraulic engineering and no running water and pipes for toilets? Showers?
> None of the historical narrative makes sense.


Yes like i was just saying in your thread _Formal Gardens As Technology_ in regards to the power of the mind. The power to achieve all that was back then.  The dumbing down of the human race has been underway for some time now with the likes of fluoride and such that it has now shrunk the Pineal gland to the size of a pea where its said it was once the size of a walnut. (big difference)  As we know the eye of Horus is an image of the Pineal gland cut in half and the shape of the gland resembles a pine cone from which it gets its name.   Why would the ancient peoples of the past and today hold it in such regard if it meant nothing ?   And why does the Pope walk around with a staff that has the pine cone/Pineal gland on top of it ? (the staff also had magic powers like a wand and could turn into a snake)  Was it that the old world order still had a large Pineal and with that large Pineal have the powers to achieve that for us today is the impossible ?   Could it be there is a simple answer to all the questions we ask here at SH.  So much so that its staring us in the face but we can not see it because the Pineal is so small now we can not detect it.   Just my thoughts.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2020-02-23 04:40:13Reaction Score: 5




JWW427 said:


> What about the chamber pots?
> All that magnificent hydraulic engineering and no running water and pipes for toilets? Showers?
> None of the historical narrative makes sense.


In my deeper moments I envision that this previous world was an elevated 4D existence and now we have descended into a purely mortal 3D.  You didn't need to go to the bathroom, didn't eat like today.  You got charged up by the natural and built environment and drank the organ music.  

It was easier to build in the 4D world, geomancy was naturally intuitive.  4D is still a physical world, but it's not the hell of 3D. When the cataclysm occurred, full body ascension happened for many. They left their buildings behind.  Nothing works from the old world because we and the earth are different.  They don't call it the apocalypse for nothing.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-02-23 04:51:26Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> Maybe the perfect teeth campaign is really tied to fluoride, a rat poison and brain shrinker.
> What about the chamber pots?
> All that magnificent hydraulic engineering and no running water and pipes for toilets? Showers?
> None of the historical narrative makes sense.


There was piping so I wouldn't discount it all.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-23 14:35:17Reaction Score: 0


_"It was easier to build in the 4D world, geomancy was naturally intuitive. 4D is still a physical world, but it's not the hell of 3D. When the cataclysm occurred, full body ascension happened for many. They left their buildings behind. Nothing works from the old world because we and the earth are different. They don't call it the apocalypse for nothing." (Starman)_


Perhaps it was even a 5D world!
The Great Year of 26,000 years was at a low point 12,500 years ago when the Great Flood probably occurred.
The lower vibration of the planet was the natural result. (Schumann Resonance)
All went to hell at this point I believe.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-23 14:46:46Reaction Score: 0


Yep, yep...
We were supposedly telepathic WAY back then, to the time we don't really talk about here.
Would be no written language. Any OLD stuff is probably equations or math related. Egypt was.
Of course, esoteric and esoteric are two different things.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-02-23 14:48:57Reaction Score: 5




Starman said:


> In my deeper moments I envision that this previous world was an elevated 4D existence and now we have descended into a purely mortal 3D.  You didn't need to go to the bathroom, didn't eat like today.  You got charged up by the natural and built environment and drank the organ music.
> 
> It was easier to build in the 4D world, geomancy was naturally intuitive.  4D is still a physical world, but it's not the hell of 3D. When the cataclysm occurred, full body ascension happened for many. They left their buildings behind.  Nothing works from the old world because we and the earth are different.  They don't call it the apocalypse for nothing.


You might like this video where she describes how we are being introduced to a 2D world


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-23 14:49:00Reaction Score: 0


EXoteric and esoteric. Asshole spell wrecker.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-23 15:21:05Reaction Score: 0


As an aside,
would the wood log pipes in the above illustration petrify eventually, making them stone pipes?
Anyone know?


----------



## Silencedogood (Jan 10, 2022)

I do appreciate a good video and the filmography is quite well done.  I think we need to be careful to not jump to unreasonable conclusions.  Much like some use the belief that we did not go to the moon to justify a flat earth.  While both are possible there is no causation between the two.  Somehow the filmmaker decides there was no religion but sun god worship.  I struggle with this one as there has yet to be a culture in the deepest corners of the earth that has been found to not have a religion.  Aside from this I did thoroughly enjoy the video especially the portion regarding what is missing from the star forts.  I wonder how mercury fits into this...


----------

